# Ultrasound for gestation dating diagnosis code



## dirrevcyc66 (Aug 10, 2017)

An ultrasound was performed solely for gestational dating which resulted in 9 weeks.   I find the following diagnosis codes: Z33.1 , Z33.3 , Z34.xx , Z36 , but none are specific to dating.  The O26.84 codes don't seem appropriate either.  Is there a diagnosis code specific for gestational dating?  Thanks!


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com (Aug 10, 2017)

I would check the payer policy. Many of them list the diagnosis codes that they consider acceptable and support medical necessity. We typically utilize the supervision of pregnancy codes (Z34.XX) when it is just for dating (in the 1st trimester codes 76801, 76805) and there isn't a uterine date size discrepancy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dirrevcyc66 (Aug 10, 2017)

stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com said:


> I would check the payer policy. Many of them list the diagnosis codes that they consider acceptable and support medical necessity. We typically utilize the supervision of pregnancy codes (Z34.XX) when it is just for dating (in the 1st trimester codes 76801, 76805) and there isn't a uterine date size discrepancy.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for the info Stephanie!


----------



## iribanini (Aug 14, 2017)

I would use O36.80x0 for dating...


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 14, 2017)

NO YOU CANNOT USE O36.80xO FOR DATING!  That is code that must have documentation indicating inconclusive fetal viability. that does not indicate that the provider is unsure of dates.  Also unless there is a documented size-date discrepancy you would not use the O26.84 code.  it is antenatal screening unless documented as something else.


----------



## staceyg11 (Sep 16, 2017)

I use Z32.01 (positive pregnancy test) and have not had any denials.


----------



## ktbeghtol (Jan 24, 2019)

Z36.87 [Encounter for antenatal screening for uncertain dates]


----------



## lnfreem71590 (Mar 25, 2019)

Last year our auditor suggested out Z36.89 [Encounter for other specified antenatal screening], I haven't had any denials for it so far.


----------

